# 3500 miles + nail in tyre = ANNOYED!!



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

So annoying... 3500miles (road only, no track) and a nail in the rear tyre. Warning light came on the other day, said the tyre was 3 psi down compared to the others (26 VS 29psi). So over to KwikFit....... and typically a nail!

Screw is pretty much in the middle of the tyre, but the guy at KwikFit said they could not repair the runflats - is that right?

Now, I was always thinking that I wanted to change the wheels on the GTR and go down in size and some toyo r888s, but was not expecting it so quickly. 

Time to go do some research on wheel and tyre options - any thoughts, places to buy, etc would be great.


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

nothing worse than that. Mind you I got a puncture in one my rears after only my secound day of owning my GT-R! I've gone down the Bridgestone route.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I got mine repaired in north London drove from Leicester to get it done, so you can get them repaired. I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

TyreMax in South Woodford


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nonsense about not being able to repair runflats. They're just trying to sell you a new tyre!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I read a post where someone had used a Dynaplug. Not sure I'd want a repaired tyre though, if the repair failed while I was on track it could be the end of me.

Anders


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Nabster said:


> nothing worse than that. Mind you I got a puncture in one my rears after only my secound day of owning my GT-R! I've gone down the Bridgestone route.


Now that would suck!!



AndyBrew said:


> I got mine repaired in north London drove from Leicester to get it done, so you can get them repaired. I'll see if I can find the thread.


Thanks, will have a look



David.Yu said:


> Nonsense about not being able to repair runflats. They're just trying to sell you a new tyre!


I figured so - especially when they said they could not get the dunlop, so recommended the bridgestone.

Where can I go to get the repair done? Im south of London, near Redhill.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> I read a post where someone had used a Dynaplug. Not sure I'd want a repaired tyre though, if the repair failed while I was on track it could be the end of me.
> 
> Anders


Yeah, I saw that thread, but that was because of the size of the damage, this is a relatively small screw, near the centre of the tyre and looks pretty straight in (no angle). 

Thats the other thing I am thinking about... but I am very tempted to buy a smaller set of wheels and r888s for the car for the track. Still trying to decide.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Just be careful where you do go because they can be a bitch to get off and on and you don't want your wheels demolishing in the process.

As said I got mine repaired at TyreMax in South Woodford just a short trip round the M25 for you, I went on a Friday afternoon from Leicester it took my 5.5 hours to get home LOL!


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

grahamc said:


> Yeah, I saw that thread, but that was because of the size of the damage, this is a relatively small screw, near the centre of the tyre and looks pretty straight in (no angle).


I had the same thing, straight in the middle, all the way.
Got it fixed near slough about 4/5 months ago.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dynaplug kit from Amazon. 10 minutes.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Dynaplug kit from Amazon. 10 minutes.


+1!

Couldn't be simpler. :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool - still got to find somewhere to take it off and put it back on


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I have repaired mine puncture at KF why are they persistant?!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

grahamc said:


> So annoying... 3500miles (road only, no track) and a nail in the rear tyre. Warning light came on the other day, said the tyre was 3 psi down compared to the others (26 VS 29psi). So over to KwikFit....... and typically a nail!
> 
> Screw is pretty much in the middle of the tyre, but the guy at KwikFit said they could not repair the runflats - is that right?
> 
> ...


Get a dynaplug and repair it without the need to take the tyre off the wheel. The other reason people like kwik fit will not repair runflats is that these tyres are a proper PITA to get off and on and the little they charge for the repair is not worth the risk or effort to do it.
Its not the end of the world so dont panic !


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a nail in my semi slick when i just picked up the car after i just bought it!

18" R888 are still affordable!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Will have a look at the dynaplugs

The 18" r888s are affordable, its the new set of wheels, plus all the other parts I want


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Another vote for Dynaplug. My repair is going strong after ages and I can't remember now which wheel it was because the pressure holding performance is unchanged. But I needed to take the wheel off and hit the Dynaplug really hard repeatedly with a hammer to get it in LOL. These tyres are that tough.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

this kit?
DYNAPLUG TUBELESS TYRE REPAIR KIT FOR MOTORCYCLES, CARS, ATV'S, GOLF CARTS ETC.: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, bit cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

thistle said:


> Yes, bit cheaper on Ebay.


thanks

had a look - ebay list separate kits for each car - assuming its the same thing


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rear right at 5k miles nail in middle, major repair (vulcanised like a lorry) still going strong at 9800 although tyres need changing I've had no problems at upto 160 smiles per hour. Common sense is a delayed reaction usually brought on with a guilty feeling.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Has anyone considered tyre insurance. Not looked into properly it but seems that apart from some limits like £300 per tyre etc, it might be worth considering.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone have a spare dunlop floating around with similar mileage


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Just found out that I also have a nail in my rear tyre. Problem is that no-one seems to have the Dynaplug kit available. I have seen non Dynaplug brands. Are they just as good?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

grahamc said:


> So annoying... 3500miles (road only, no track) and a nail in the rear tyre. Warning light came on the other day, said the tyre was 3 psi down compared to the others (26 VS 29psi). So over to KwikFit....... and typically a nail!
> 
> Screw is pretty much in the middle of the tyre, but the guy at KwikFit said they could not repair the runflats - is that right?
> 
> ...


I had my Bridgestone runflat repaired in Denmark Euromaster (kwikfit-like chain) a month ago. It has been absolutely fine since and the tyre technician that carried out the repair says it is as good as new and will last way longer than the life of the tyre. Find someone that will repair it and save yourself £400 or so....


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

p.s. I would never attempt a self-repair with a kit - get a professional to do it. imho.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

christer said:


> p.s. I would never attempt a self-repair with a kit - get a professional to do it. imho.


Fool and his money..............

I suppose you'd never consider changing the oil on your car either.....Leave it to the "professionals". The 16 year old professionals that probably do it at your local HPC


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Nearly a year on with my Dynaplug fix, no loss of pressure at all. I think my Dynaplug kit came from an Austrian or Swiss site (only ones with stock)

It's really easy to do, my learning experience was to make sure the tyre was inflated prior to inserting the plug.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Another Dynaplug user here, 2nd repair to the same tyre now,different nails. No pressure loss on either.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Just ordered a kit of off Amazon.com. £15 inc shipping. Can't understand why loads of places in the UK sell the plugs but not the kits. Anyway, not desperate a the moment so happy to wait.
Will let you know how I get on.


----------

